

Ask HN: Why do job posts not have comments? - fossuser


======
jcr
If you are talking about the "jobs" link at the top of every page, then those
are essentially advertisements from YC-funded companies looking to hire
people. You can't up-vote, flag, or comment on them. Think of them as a
clickable banner advertisement that starts at position #6 on the front page,
and quickly sinks. When you realize that the success of YC funded companies is
what pays for the existence of HN, then the job ads makes sense.

The HN site guidelines linked at the bottom of every page say to not use HN
for contacting or communicating with YC, or YC funded companies. This pretty
much explains why comments are disabled on the advertisements.

HN also has automated, monthly "Who Is Hiring?" and "Freelancing/Seeking
Freelancer?" posts available to everyone.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
fossuser
Ah that makes sense - I just often think that comments on those job ads would
be interesting.

------
mtmail
They're special and only ycombinator companies are allowed to post those. See
'job ad' on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

